
You are not alone if you are pained by AutoTools - CyberFonic
http://aiju.de/rant/cross-compiling
======
CyberFonic
Trying to cross-compile with Clang v3.5 on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Very little
information available that is helpful. EmbToolkit seems to be the recommended
way to go, but why hundreds of small patches to binutils? Whatever happened to
the KISS (Keep It Stupidly Simple) principle??

